# SLR saddle



## fayrwerks (Mar 21, 2005)

anybody tried using slr saddle without the padding? my slr the nose of my slr is torn and strarting to damage my shorts. and thinking of using it and sanding the rough edges.


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

fayrwerks said:


> anybody tried using slr saddle without the padding? my slr the nose of my slr is torn and strarting to damage my shorts. and thinking of using it and sanding the rough edges.


I believe a guy over on MTBR (Nino?) removed the cover and some material from his. I'd do a search over there.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

They sell a carbon-fiber version of the SLR that's has no padding at all, just a sheet of carbon. People use that...


----------



## fayrwerks (Mar 21, 2005)

this looks cool... but painful?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Odd you should ask that. I just today tore the cover off my old SLR. The padding was coming off at the nose, so I just tore it all off out of curiosity. It was a spare. I haven't ridden it yet, but the SLR looks just like the one on the scale above without the cover. All the way down to the dot in the middle where it came out of the mold. As for weight. I use the same scale as pictured above and it came in at 114g. The cover and padding weighed 25g when removed. I am keeping it as a spare in case of catastrophic failure of the new saddle.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah it can be done, i did it too. its a pain in the ass in more ways then one. the padding really doesnt want to come off, then i had to sand and sand and sand to smooth it out, i reshaped the rear of the saddle and drilled a few holes in it. It came out to be like 111 grams or something, but i cant ride more than 25-30 miles on it before my nads fall asleep, ouch.

jeremy

i can post a pic if need be, but it looks like nino's above.


----------



## Knut (Jul 24, 2004)

fayrwerks,

That's actually my seat, and it's not the least painful.  I use it on my mountainbike and occasionally on the road with Conti Grand Prix slicks @ 100psi. No problems up to around 125 km's.

The seat has been stripped, cut in the back and along the edges and then sanded to achieve this weight.

In all honesty I will admit that I'm currently switching to a Tune Speedneedle which is both lighter and more comfy. I've been doing more and more km's on my roadbike which also has a Speedneedle and therefore I'm getting used to a bit more comfort.


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

Knut,

Do you ever slip around from side to side on it? It seems like it would have that slippery feeling. I have an SLR that is starting to tear along the edges and I'm considering doing this.


----------



## Knut (Jul 24, 2004)

Antonelli said:


> Knut,
> 
> Do you ever slip around from side to side on it? It seems like it would have that slippery feeling. I have an SLR that is starting to tear along the edges and I'm considering doing this.


Nope, don't have any undue slipping issues whatsoever.

I'm however upgrading to a Tune Speedneedle these days. After I got one on my roadbike and started to ride it a lot I simply feel that it's more comfy, especially over 125km's on road and over 90km's off-road. Also the Speedneedle is a bit lighter.


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

Knut said:


> Nope, don't have any undue slipping issues whatsoever.
> 
> I'm however upgrading to a Tune Speedneedle these days. After I got one on my roadbike and started to ride it a lot I simply feel that it's more comfy, especially over 125km's on road and over 90km's off-road. Also the Speedneedle is a bit lighter.



That Speedneedle sure is nice & light! http://userportal.iha.dk/~20033774/THE-MA~1/parts/seats_files/Tune Speedneedle Lycra 86g.JPG

Anyway, I did it. I took the leather, padding, and glue off (took about 45 minutes).

So I just noticed that on the bottom of this thing it says "CARBON FIBRE". Is it really?? Never knew...

This thing looks great, by the way! I wonder how it's gonna feel though  heh


----------



## centoweed (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re-Upholster it! I just di mine.*

I bought a 8 x11.5" pice of leather from Michael's craft store and attached it with contact cement. It works well. Just strech the leather as much as you can, and work slowly. Look for closed cell foam also. The saddle isn't comfortable with out some padding. I found foam Halloween decorations made from the same EVA foam used by Selle. I think 1/2" thick is the max you can use (leather comes in one size). I spent $10 total.


----------



## stdnrw12 (Oct 11, 2002)

I race with this on my mtb. No problems, people always ask WTF? But it's really practical and doesn't bother me. 
When I ride the road bike with it, however, it hurts after 5 miles or so. 
Padding comes off easier if you just rub back and forth with fingers/thumb. 
Sand that 'hole' in the middle or you'll rip your shorts. also the edges. Mine weighed in at 105g.


----------

